# 2.5 gallon cherry tank



## Aquarist (Jul 23, 2014)

A while back at petsmart my partner saw a Fluval spec 2.5 gallon on sale, and it even had a clearance sticker on it and it was only $20. So he asked me if there was anything I thought I could do with it for his desk at work. I told him I can plant it and get him a really nice betta. But that wasn't good enough, apparently someone else already has a betta so he's gotta get something better!!

So a bit of time goes by and I end up getting some cherry shrimp on a trade. After we had them for a while, they were super tiny when we got them, they started to grow on us and were pretty cool to watch. About a month passed and I ended up getting around 20 more cherry shrimp, once again these were pretty small, raised them in a bowl for a while before I added them to the tank. But after having the shrimp for a while he decided it would be too much work for him to try and keep them at work, I tried to tell him it wouldn't be hard but I think he's just being lazy. Now I've two shrimp tanks at home and he now wants a Wabi Kusa for his desk. Not just any Wabi Kusa, I messed up and showed him a floating WK from Amano and he wants that of course!!

So far everything is looking good, to me. I am happy with the way the glosso is growing in. The star grass is a little out of hand so I think I am going to take it out and replace it with s reopens. I am also thinking of taking the AR out of the back, it's gotten some GDA on it, it looks like and isn't so pretty anymore, I have plenty of that stuff so I may replace it with a different one or try out a different plant all together.

I am using the stock lighting that game with the tank and it's doing a good job, my glosso is super compact. The substrate is Eco complete, I use a light EI dosing and dose 2ml of excel a day. I've read that shrimp don't usually like fertilizers and excel but I guess since I've been using it since I got them they have kinda gotten used to it. I had a berried female a while back, and I've noticed a few small baby shrimp in the back of the tank so I am guessing they are doing okay in there since they are breeding.

I don't remember exactly when I took these pictures cannot find time stamps for them on my phone.

Day one



















First rescape




























A little while later we added the food fish and the shrimp!




























More recent photos


----------



## Aquarist (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Aquarist (Jul 23, 2014)

Just got back home from a two week vacation and have a jungle in my 2.5 gallon. Time to trim!


----------

